# post your CIS turbo pics



## crazy_dude (Dec 29, 2003)

I wanna see pictures of CIS turbo'd VW's. Looking for more of a homebrew turbo setup, rather then all out custom. basically junkyard setups!!
post away!!!
thanks


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

i would post pics but im out because mine isnt from a junkyard, if you want pics ill post them let me know


----------



## crazy_dude (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

fine..... any pics of your strictly CIS turbo setup!!!!!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

ill post some up this week


----------



## SavageRocco (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

Here are a few of my previous setup, fianlly went to Digi I















There are more on my site


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

bump for a good post! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nicke (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

This is what my CIS setup looked like;


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Nicke)*

here is my setup


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

anyone else have pics??


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

BUMP! I'd like to see some more pics of this also since i'll be going CIS-E instead of Motronic due to insufficient funds


----------



## AdidasCU (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (the_mad_rabbit)*

Click the link in my sig


----------



## rbr20 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (SavageRocco)*

SavageRocco what FMIC are you running I'm in the process of doing a 2.0L CIS with a SDS-EIC controler in a A1 chassis. Trying to find a FMIC that will fit.


----------



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (panel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panel* »_










whoa whoa whoa whoa...back it up back it up.im gonna need some info on that bus with the porsche motor...


----------



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

No Porsche motor here dude. Just a stock 1600cc. With CIS. Check out my signature. I have a Garrett T3 going on this winter with an Talon IC also. Lots of pics and info there on my site. Thanks for the comments. I know it's not water cooled but I frequent here lots.


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

Ok, here's a junkyard turbo setup. Turbo was out of a Volvo station wagon, piping is exhaust u's from JC whitney, SMIC from a 91 talon, etc


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (ragman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ragman* »_Ok, here's a junkyard turbo setup. Turbo was out of a Volvo station wagon, piping is exhaust u's from JC whitney, SMIC from a 91 talon, etc

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif He did the whole setup for the price of my bov, wg, profecb and manifold lol.


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Ghetto-8v)*

Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (ragman)*

not a bad setup man, 
just wondering have you ran anything higher than 5PSI??


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Never ran more than 5 on the track, but she's set at 7 right now and has been up as high as 10 for a day. I was scared for my tranny (still riveted). I'm putting my tranny with the bolt kit and shim kit in this weekend if all goes well, and we shall see how she likes staying at 10


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (ragman)*

That trany soulda popped 2 years ago


----------



## adidas_mc (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Ghetto-8v)*

ghetto 8v...how much did this setup cost you total, and what do you run at the track?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (adidas_mc)*

That's not mine. I'm doing a crossflow turbo. But he did it for right around a grand I think. Best time was a 15.7 on 5 psi. It's ragman's car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (ragman)*

nice man are u running only CIS?? or do u have any extra Injectors at all..
Let me know how everything turns out with the 10 PSI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

I have a supplimentary injector controller from 034efi running 1 injector. I grabbed an injector and fuel rail from a Saab and was delighted to find out that it was made from copper and soldered very nicely with acetylene turned really low.
10 lb is pretty much at my outer limits of fuel, but I can always add another extra injector







Oh, and the 034efi.com system is a laptop programmable setup that runs off of manifold absolute pressure (sensor built in to the unit) and RPM's
That's a sweet rocco you have by the way!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (ragman)*

thanks man i cant wait to finish my car, i got a new setup with IC piping already..








i havent really driven in it yet but i have the euro CIS hopefully i can get 8-10 PSI out of it and then i have something else to add if i cant get enough fuel










_Modified by 85roccoZ400 at 9:46 AM 10-29-2004_


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

BUMP
Anybody have any schematics for their setup?


----------



## arvcube (Aug 11, 1999)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

during build up...its working fine so far...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (arvcube)*

pics not working..


----------



## SilverMkII (Feb 9, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Nicke - Nice turbo setup, IM sent.....


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Nicke)*

Nicke: what is that flex hose between your airbox and compressor?
is that the metal exhaust stuff or is it plastic???
I was thinking about using the metal stuff for my airbox->turbo pipe, but turbo is flipped around from yours, intake on the driverside of the car, I figure its too tight to try and use mandrel bends (beside which I can't weld...







)


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Impact_Wrench)*

just got a turbo kit today.thank god i have a good idea of how to make things work don't think this kit is for the faint of hart.
if any one else has a langford kit some help might be nice.
getting the die grinder fired up!








Panel, sweet stuff







there was a shop near me that had a bus done like that very cool.
edit:what kind of hoses are you guys running ie>the rocco at the top looks like rubber hose from turbo to ic?where did you get it?
_Modified by impulse byer at 2:58 AM 3-8-2004_


_Modified by impulse byer at 3:06 AM 3-8-2004_


----------



## aventari (Jul 25, 2000)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (arvcube)*

I like the callaway elbow, whole car is nice too
mine:








arv, check out where your wheels went


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (aventari)*

keep it coming,need some more idea's


----------



## Rabbid Rabbit (May 1, 2000)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (impulse byer)*









thats what mine looked like before I switched to standalone.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Rabbid Rabbit)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats nice looking i was wondering if you have anymore pics.. very clean piping


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

oh yea bump this up too for more pics


----------



## TheFlyGti (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

I'll try to post up some pics tomorrow, have Rabbit GTi Callaway stg. 1. Should have the intercooler on later this week or next, will post more after that. Good to see some old skool turbo cars!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (TheFlyGti)*

sweet man, ill be posting some more pics of my setup which has changed


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_oh yea bump this up too for more pics

















yes some more


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (impulse byer)*

I have a couple.
Anyone i can email them to so that the guys can see some CIS with chopped Audi Turbo Manifolds?(THE INTAKES!







)


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Nicke)*

Hey, 
I,m going to do a cis tubo setup on my 84 scrirocco. Any info and pics would be greatly appreciated. My Email- [email protected]


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fiskoo)*

Not a turbo but definitely CIS...! And hopefully staying that way!
from last summer with 63mm pulley








the other day with 57mm pulley











_Modified by Peter Tong at 11:23 AM 5-29-2004_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Peter Tong)*

nice supercharged http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thats mint


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Damn


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

could you email me any info or pics


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Nicke)*

Hi Nicke,
I have an 84 rocco. I wnt to go turbo with my cis. I really like your setup. Can you help me? Any information would be great.








_Quote, originally posted by *Nicke* »_This is what my CIS setup looked like;


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fiskoo)*

what info do u want man??


----------



## TheFlyGti (Jan 8, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Peter Tong)*

That Cabby is crazy!







How does it run?? And also, I see the TB is mounted to the supercharger. How did you set that up? That has to be one of the most unique setups I've ever seen.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (panel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panel* »_No Porsche motor here dude. Just a stock 1600cc. With CIS. Check out my signature. I have a Garrett T3 going on this winter with an Talon IC also. Lots of pics and info there on my site. Thanks for the comments. I know it's not water cooled but I frequent here lots.

How did you get the CIS injectors to mate with the intake manifolds? What sort of intakes are you using anyway? I'm working on a 2007 for my Ghia, and looking at type3 long-runner intake parts.


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Is it a langford kit? If not, what was involved in changing over from normally asperated to forced induction. Do you have a list of parts and how to's? Help me to help myself


----------



## maschinenvolkg60 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fiskoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fiskoo* »_Is it a langford kit? If not, what was involved in changing over from normally asperated to forced induction. Do you have a list of parts and how to's? Help me to help myself









what car are you talking about?


----------



## fasmnkyb (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

I have clean homestyle cis turbo set-up if you're still looking for pics. I can e-mail to you or anyone who could post them.


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

I just baught a langford kit














Send me your pics and any info


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Wizard-of-OD)*

oopps







I forgot to leave my email [email protected] Send me pics and info










_Modified by fiskoo at 7:25 AM 3-24-2004_


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fasmnkyb)*

Email me your pics and info on your clean homestyle cis turbo set-up at [email protected]
















_Modified by fiskoo at 7:26 AM 3-24-2004_

_Modified by fiskoo at 7:29 AM 3-24-2004_


_Modified by fiskoo at 7:34 AM 3-24-2004_


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fiskoo)*

BUMP for "STAYIN ALIVE, STAYING ALIVE"


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (the_mad_rabbit)*

here are some new pics of my setup.. hope these pictures work.
even tho this setup has changed a little


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Well, I managed to get the rebuilt tranny with a bolt kit and shim kit installed, fixed my front end, and threw another spring back on my wastegate. I spike to about 10lb and settle at 8 1/2 lb. She handled it great. My air/fuel seemed to stay good (with an EIC running 1 injector). Definitely takes off quicker with the shim kit! If the weather is good, the track around here opens this Friday, so we'll see how fast she is. 
I'll be fixing some of my intercooler tubing later this week and I'll post a few new pictures of it.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (ragman)*

not bad man
got my rocco on the road today first time since i did all the work, since the motor is all broken in i started low in the psi.
At 5 psi today i blow my IC piping off. it ran okay had some timing problems, and fueling issue with it running to rich.
Got it back to my house and played around with the timing and put all the IC pipes on it and made sure they were all tight. also turned the boost controller a half turn. Backed her back out and went for a short ride up the road. I got 6-7psi hard to read and keep the eyes on the road.








Still alittle wrong with timing and fuel so we went back to do some more fine tuning. Got the timing set again and turned the fuel down alittle on my Euro CIS and turned the boost controller alittle more







. Back her back out to get some 93 gas. Well i started out slowly onto the main roads with no exhaust just DP to get gas. I got to a light so i got to see what it had well lets say i let the tires lose in third running 9psi. 
We got her running pretty good today cant wait to have some more little find tuning and see what i can run with the euro CIS.


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Besides the euro cis distributor, what else did you change to go forced induction?. Are you running a separate injector system, like a microfueler? Did you change the stock injectors. Some details as to what's required would be nice. I enjoyed reading your last entry.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fiskoo)*

I have euro CIS, audi 5000 WUR and thats is it nothing special yet.
i also had alittle bit more to play to see if i can get more boost out of it.
A/F gauge was one-two bar in to the rich my EGT isnt hook up get since i need to find a new bong


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Are you running an extra injector in the intake or only the original 4?


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (the_mad_rabbit)*

i just have the 4 injectors but i need to check a few things.
might be timing or something but i have one lean spot were it jumps from rich to lean then right back to rich it at like 2500 or so RPM


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_here are some new pics of my setup.. hope these pictures work.
even tho this setup has changed a little


















what battery is that? and was it hard to mount like that?


----------



## CaPnScOOp (Dec 17, 2003)

keep em commin i was thinkin about doin the same thing with my vr any body done it ??


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

i just turned it and drilled a new hole. and got side post.
very easy and looks better i think give me more room


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (impulse byer)*

You have a red X where you posted your pics. Can you Email them to me at [email protected]








Strange, but after replying to your post the pictures showed up










_Modified by fiskoo at 2:39 AM 3-31-2004_


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_I have euro CIS, audi 5000 WUR and thats is it nothing special yet.
i also had alittle bit more to play to see if i can get more boost out of it.
A/F gauge was one-two bar in to the rich my EGT isnt hook up get since i need to find a new bong








How much boost are you running? And is it a stock 1.8 block, pistons, crank and head?







Oh, did you do anything for the timing on boost?


_Modified by fiskoo at 2:41 AM 3-31-2004_


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_i just have the 4 injectors but i need to check a few things.
might be timing or something but i have one lean spot were it jumps from rich to lean then right back to rich it at like 2500 or so RPM
Let us know what it was with that lean spot.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (fiskoo)*

Im me we can talk more if you AOL IM even better


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_i just turned it and drilled a new hole. and got side post.
very easy and looks better i think give me more room









started when i got home from work thanx


----------



## Ket 2d (Jun 27, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (SavageRocco)*

SavagerRocco, Is that cis-E? Do I see a silver distributor and an electronic diff. press. actuator?
I must know!!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Ket 2d)*

bump lets keep this post going.. anyone have dyno sheets of there setup??


----------



## Stephen Webb (Apr 12, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

I have something...not exactly a dyno sheet...a plot from the dyno data, though...
http://web.qx.net/lizjones/steve/dyno-003.gif
I think peak HP was around 162. Peak torque was 185 or so, but that was from improper wastegate function....really should be in the 175-180 range. whatever.
I expect to make 190-200 WHP on my next run. New engine, lower compression setup, ~14 psi.

Who knows, though.

Dyno was on 1.8l 11-12 PSI, Volvo 240 T CIS injection, intercooled ,T3-50 trim .48 A/R turbine. ATP downpipe & manifold, TT 2.25 exhaust. ~ 9.0:1 compression...that's all I know.
-Steve


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Stephen Webb)*

Good to see you back Steve...and of course nice #s on Volvo CIS...
My old dyno sheets are at:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1319164
I'll be redynoing this summer with the 53mm pulley...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Peter Tong)*

sweet man
peter i plan on dynoin mine once its finished cant wait to see what i put up








thanks for that boot man it worked great i should have some pics up soon of my final setup


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Hey Brian, glad I could help and even more happy that it was what you needed. Looked like new did it not?








I finally got my piping in today so am finishing up non IC piping for another Autorotor boosted Volvo 240t CIS dubber. I am also doing some other interesting stuff...
Yes, plz post that dyno up. We CIS folks seem to be a dying breed










_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:33 PM 4-3-2004_


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Peter Tong)*

I will post those up as soon as i can get my car there, want to get it painted first







but i will post the pics up soon.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

Anything more????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (impulse byer)*

UP ^^^


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (the_mad_rabbit)*

My car is going back together today...so I'll post some updated pics


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Peter Tong)*

post them


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Rabbid Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid Rabbit* »_








thats what mine looked like before I switched to standalone.

is it me or does it look like your bov vacum line goes to your valve cover? why?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (85roccoZ400)*

charger is ready to go on - just having my old prototype main SC bracket machined to match what the customers get before I install it...pics will be posted asap...


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (the4ork)*

naw man in the pic that red line is a breather line, the beather is on the intake pipe going to the intake.


----------



## Motohead (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Stephen Webb)*

so you are running the entire volvo 240 T injection? It seems to be working well, but what made you go that route?


----------



## Bejbis (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

heres mine, just got it almost finished, and need to do a few more things before it runs.


----------



## xdavid (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (crazy_dude)*

I will try to dig up some OLD pics soon. They're regular pics, not digital, so I'll have to scan them!!!
Back in 1991 when I was 17, my uncle and I did a G60 swap in his black '81 VW Rabbitt pickup.
It took only about a week. 
Here's what was used:
G60 engine
stock pickup tranny
'87 GTI camshaft, clutch, and axles
'87 Audi 5000CSQ CIS fuel distributor (using only 4 of the 5 injectors)
large intercooler made from 2 old Mazda MX-6 intercoolers 
2.5" exhaust from the manifold back to a Flowmaster muffler
stage 2 (15 psi) SC pulley (had a hard time buying it by itself)
We played with timing for a few days (burned up a lot of sparkplugs in the process. Back then we didn't know how important correct timing was!!!)
We never had it dyno tested, but a good guess would be around 225hp (flywheel) and torque was around 260.
That truck was FAST!!!
If anyone remembers that truck around Gwinnett County, GA, let me know.
We took it out to a spectator race in Commerce, and took home a trophy first time out!
In the 1/4 mile the best it did was [email protected]
He had it for about 2 years.
I remember riding around with my uncle and beating so many Corvette's, RX7tt's, Supra tt's, 300ZXtt's, etc. 
I hope I find those pics!
We've done many other similar mods with CIS and turbos (obviously much more professional nowadays)


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Bejbis)*

wow man that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what else do u have to do.. post some pics when your done


----------



## Bejbis (Mar 28, 2001)

basically, i still have to do the timeing belt and belts, throw on the pipeing from the CIS box to the turbo, weld around my tacks for the IC pipeing. then route my turbo oil line so it dosnt get eaten up by belts. thats about it. it should be running this weekend.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Bejbis)*

nice that all pretty easy stuff.. cant wait to get my rocco driving again, its a turbo car alright i drove it twice and already broke some stuff.. 
IC connector blew apart on me at 7 psi


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*








[/IMG] 
Callaway Stage II and III intake pipes
Callaway mani







[/IMG] 
Callaway Stage II Ebow w/Callaway EFI injecoter for micro fueler







[/IMG] 
What you'll need/recommend 







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]
Callaway DP 







[/IMG] 
Callaway DP and intake below







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 
And the rare-----
Well, I have a micro fueler floating around somewhere. 

*FOR SALE
-240T WUR $40 shipped
-CIS turbo TB boot, only 1 left $12 shipped
-Callaway EFI injector $40 shipped
I have a bunch of unassociated peices for sale as w/. Big bore TB show piece, wires, etc.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*








thats is sweet man, when is it going in the car?
are you going to be running SDS or DIGI 1?
but the parts look sweet lots of bling yo


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

while we are at in anyone else, i need to get some pics taken of my setup again


----------



## fiskoo (Mar 13, 2004)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The A1 and A2 German* »_







[/IMG] 
Callaway Stage II and III intake pipes
Callaway mani







[/IMG] 
Callaway Stage II Ebow w/Callaway EFI injecoter for micro fueler







[/IMG] 
What you'll need/recommend 







[/IMG]







[/IMG] 







[/IMG]
Callaway DP 







[/IMG] 
Callaway DP and intake below







[/IMG] 







[/IMG] 
And the rare-----
Well, I have a micro fueler floating around somewhere. 

*FOR SALE
-240T WUR $40 shipped
-CIS turbo TB boot, only 1 left $12 shipped
-Callaway EFI injector $40 shipped
I have a bunch of unassociated peices for sale as w/. Big bore TB show piece, wires, etc. 

I'll buy the cis turbo boot. email [email protected] Can do Paypal. What's it off of?


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (fiskoo)*

E-mail sent. 

It's already in, matching BB, mastercylender, custom strut caps, everything. Engine bay smoothing w/just completed last week and w/in 3-4 days. Pics to come, dam AAA batterys.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*
















why is your BOV on the wrong side of the IC?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Why would you think it's on the wrong side? I would think the closer to the turbo the better it would be but anywhere on the pressure side of the turbo would be acceptable. Heck I could be wrong but I would be interested in hearing other peoples opinion.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Butcher)*

the BOV should be as close to the TB as possible.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

The BOV has been moved to as close to the turbo as possible as Bucther w/saying. I'd like to relieve the pressure immediately before slowing down the turbine, not allowing water hammer. I'm not worried about immediate throttle response as the system w/be charged since the compressed air w/be moving @ half the speed of sound, 68x faster then I could even think about switching gears. 
1 hour of labor can have it moved ANY w/I w/.


----------



## aydaen (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

This is my friends totally homemade setup. It's nothing but exhaust piping, a TIG welder, Sawzall and a little bit of spare time.








Here's the "kit" that was fabricated. The charge piping is not in this pic. 








Here's a shot of it under the car.








And another...








Oil Return
















We made a whole gallery of the project from start to finish.


----------



## CaPnScOOp (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (aydaen)*

were is the gallery???? now thats what i want to see


----------



## jpawl (Apr 12, 2000)

*Re: (The A1 and A2 German)*

I'm in the midst of installing a Stage II Callaway kit on my Rabbit. 
http://members.aol.com/jlpawli....html








Thanks,
Jim


----------



## aydaen (May 1, 2004)

*Re: (CaPnScOOp)*

i know i'm going to regret doing this cause it's gonna kill my bandwidth at home. I have this site hosted on my own computer so please don't abuse it too much.







http://turbovr6.kicks-ass.net If you can't get to the link, it's cause there are too many people or I shut the server down due to bandwidth problems. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: (aydaen)*

my brother's 82 rocco:
















82 scirooco
1.8L JH motor rebuilt by Station Auto Parts, Coraopolis, PA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
no internal modifications
Volvo240 fuel distributor
Audi 5000 warm up reg
Audi 5000 thottle body
Audi 5000 intercooler
Callaway exhaust manifold
T04B 
...that's the big stuff, I can't remember what else he's got on there
Definitely fun to drive


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (cbgthor)*

wow







that looks sweet, its that 2.25 or 2.0 pipe?
as for the BOV question, a BOV lets out air so you dont get compresser surge. Why would you want it as close to the turbo as possible? It lets out air not Exhaust.. That my friend is why you also have a wastegate..
Look at every setup in this forum and you will see the BOV on the intake side of the IC.








I wish someone else would be kind enough to back me up here


----------



## cbgthor (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_wow







that looks sweet, its that 2.25 or 2.0 pipe?

2.25 inch piping all the way. gets about a half bar of boost at 6k rpm, not so bad. It's looking like my bro wants to go SDS pretty soon though, we'll see what happens
as far as bov location ...not really sure whether the location of the bov would affect compressor surge or not. I've never seen one placed before the intercooler and close to the turbo though. I know the diverter valve on my Corrado for the G-charger is located on the thottle body, right before the butterfly. 
For some reason it just seems to me that if the air is getting vented out that early on in the intake tract, that there would be a lot of dead-air-space between the bov and the t/b; the engine would be sucking in the air from a couple feet of piping and the bov would be venting out any air the would fill that space. I know we're talking partially empty tubes for fractions of a second, but that matters when an engine is turning over and valves are opening and shutting thousands of times a minute.
I'm no expert though, just throwing that out there


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (cbgthor)*

BUMP.... for an actual (stupid question).... where the heck do you tap for the turbo [oil] feed line


----------



## Impact_Wrench (Nov 22, 2003)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_BUMP.... for an actual (stupid question).... where the heck do you tap for the turbo [oil] feed line









Usually whats done is you get a T-fitting, remove your oil temp sensor (or is it the oilpressure one? too early, need more coffee) anyways the T-fitting goes on the top of your Oil Filter Flange, then you just run your oiline around the block to the turbo.

also, in response to prev posts, its commonly accepted that the BOV should be positioned closer to the TB than the IC (if you have an IC) because when the TB closes, the vac signal from the manifold will open the BOV and dump pressure back into the intake tract, before the turbo, the turbo however is still spinning, producing some boost, and the further from the turbo you position the BOV, the more space there is for the charge air to equalize its pressure, making for a smoother, more gradual drop in pressure.
If the BOV was mounted at the compressor outlet, when you let off the gas, only the pressurized air between the actual compressor and the BOV would be routed to the intake, all the boost in the system after the BOV would hit the closed TB and it creates a sorta mini-shockwave which travels back up the boost tubes and smashes into your compressor blades
with the BOV mounted next to the TB you dont' get that pressure wave (at least not enough to notice it)
did that explain it enough? like I said, i need to get more coffee so I'll clairify myself later if you guys didn't follow my sleep-deprived babbling.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (Impact_Wrench)*

anyone else with pics?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

Ok some of my latest pics...
I'm currently revising my intake system...I was using the stock A2 intake rubber ducting...I've currently have different plumbing on the intake side of the charger to see whether I like it... let me know what you folks think...


















_Modified by Peter Tong at 1:45 AM 6-6-2004_


----------



## ErosNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*

Nice SC setup !!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Question . What size is the pipe from the airflow meter to the TB??


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (ErosNJ)*

It was originally 3" (76.2mm) OD...round - that is until I pounded it oval...


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (Impact_Wrench)*

Ahhhh, ok. Thanks, i'd been wondering about that one for a while now








WHere can I purchase a T-Fitting from?


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: (Impact_Wrench)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Impact_Wrench* »_
also, in response to prev posts, its commonly accepted that the BOV should be positioned closer to the TB than the IC (if you have an IC) because when the TB closes, the vac signal from the manifold will open the BOV and dump pressure back into the intake tract, before the turbo, the turbo however is still spinning, producing some boost, and the further from the turbo you position the BOV, the more space there is for the charge air to equalize its pressure, making for a smoother, more gradual drop in pressure.
If the BOV was mounted at the compressor outlet, when you let off the gas, only the pressurized air between the actual compressor and the BOV would be routed to the intake, all the boost in the system after the BOV would hit the closed TB and it creates a sorta mini-shockwave which travels back up the boost tubes and smashes into your compressor blades
with the BOV mounted next to the TB you dont' get that pressure wave (at least not enough to notice it)
did that explain it enough? like I said, i need to get more coffee so I'll clairify myself later if you guys didn't follow my sleep-deprived babbling.









I've never heard that before, but I guess it makes sense. The commonly accepted rule for blow off placement is after the intercooler because - *drumroll* - manifold vacuum opens the blow off valve, it also holds it closed under boost. An interccoler always has some pressure drop so the pressure on the diaphragm in the blow off cannot equalize (manifold boost pressure is lower than turbo outlet boost pressure) leaving the possibility of it creeping open on you while in boost.


----------



## stevelangford (Apr 22, 2001)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (Rabbid Rabbit)*

look into this for simple cis diy turbo http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (stevelangford)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevelangford* »_look into this for simple cis diy turbo http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1

I'm not sure I get it....or want to.


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (stevelangford)*

Nice mk1 turbo kits http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And good prices.
I noticed it says will fit all 4cyl VW,should this be 8v,not being smart just wonder if you do a 16v manifold,if not you better change it on ebay,as i guarentee you'll end up with someone trying to fit this to a 20v,wouldnt be worth the grief.
Anyway i've just pieced a 16v kit together,and if i was to do it again'd buy something like your selling,for a first timer into turbo's,this is the way to do it,or you'll spend 1 year sourcing parts http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
When you could be spending the year trying to get the thing running








And the microfueller looks usefully to my untrained brain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (rossmc1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rossmc1* »_ And the microfueller looks usefully to my untrained brain http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There's no tach input. So, at best the unit can only deliver fuel based on boost pressure which isn't at all linear with engine speed. It's really no better than a cold start injector and a hobbs switch (assuming that's not what it is).


----------



## ragman (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: post your CIS turbo pics (vwmikelvw)*

Here are a couple of new and better pix of the bunny now that the engine compartment is done!


----------



## panel (Jan 5, 2003)

out of all of you who is running the Audi 5000 turbo WUR?


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (panel)*

BUMP for the only CIS post with 4 pages and ongoing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Oh yeah, how hot does the turbo inlet side get? I was thinking of doing some piping using a hi-temp plastic but I don't know if it would melt. 
I can't afford metal since this guy
<------- me
is poor.
I can't wait to post pics of my setup


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_
Oh yeah, how hot does the turbo inlet side get? I was thinking of doing some piping using a hi-temp plastic but I don't know if it would melt. 


It depends on how the plastic is run. If you can keep it away from the exhaust manifold then it's probably fine so long as it's as heat resistant as pvc or something. I'm not condoning the ghetto approach, just trying to be helpful








I'll see if I can't get you guys some more interesting pictures soon. I'm almost done with spring quarter so I may have some time to work on the car soon. I'm really going to have to hurry if I want to get that 2L in there by the time the bug nationals roll around.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (vwmikelvw)*

Excellent. Thanks man







I already have a fairly ghetto plan but it should look pretty nice by the time im done.
One other question that myself and a friend have been thinking of... can you install the turbo without actually hooking it up? Like, have it installed with the exhaust mani, DP, but not have the piping actually hooked up and stuff?


----------



## vwmikelvw (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_rabbit* »_One other question that myself and a friend have been thinking of... can you install the turbo without actually hooking it up? Like, have it installed with the exhaust mani, DP, but not have the piping actually hooked up and stuff?

You could, but why? At the very least you would want some sort of filter on the turbo inlet, but the car would be significantly slower than stock with that huge exhaust restriction. You'd also need to hook up the oil lines.


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: (vwmikelvw)*

Ahh, ok. Well, we were just wondering purely out of curiosity. THanks for all the nfo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sooner or later I'll be able to post my CIS engine also


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (the_mad_rabbit)*

lets bring this back


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

no 16v cis turbo's out there?


----------



## LupoGtiTurbo (Apr 25, 2004)

unfortuanately i dont have pics of my mk1 golf when i ran CIS, turbo on a 1800 16v
but what i did was machine a housing to hold the airflow meter and the turbo blew thru this instead of sucking
i have never seen anyone else run this setup, but i cant say what it was like compared to suck thru as i never had it installed like that.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_lets bring this back









Okie Dokie... 

















Shawn


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (sdezego)*

Bump, for Peter Tong!


----------



## GTItus (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (cbgthor)*

have you guys seen this thread? http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1612923 
they have a nice piece for hooking up a 3rd injector to the TB. Looks like this:


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

thats a sweet setup.
BTW: isn't this car for sale??
I'll have some newer pics up this weekend for you once everything is back together.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_thats a sweet setup.
BTW: isn't this car for sale??
I'll have some newer pics up this weekend for you once everything is back together.









Thanks, yep going up.
Post your new pics when you get em.
S


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (sdezego)*

I have new pics but no host someone give me a link.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (85roccoZ400)*

I can host them for you if they're not really huge. Email them to me at [email protected], and I'll send you back a url to link to them.


----------



## BMF 1 (Jan 25, 2003)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*

great thread. nice installs


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (BMF 1)*

starting one of these very soon...lets get some more pics.
soem BUILD pics would be VERY helpful too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vr6Wannabe (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: (cbgthor)*

WTB 16vt CIS setups?


----------



## PunchTheFish (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (impulse byer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *impulse byer* »_no 16v cis turbo's out there?

Here's what I've been working on since mid March '07. It's slowly comming together. What a PITA...


----------



## toplessbunnys (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (PunchTheFish)*

i hope that home depot plumbing coupler is going away in favor of silicone the rubber melts and blows up leaving you stranded








not to mention they dont hold boost for $#!t


----------



## PunchTheFish (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: (toplessbunnys)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toplessbunnys* »_i hope that home depot plumbing coupler is going away in favor of silicone the rubber melts and blows up leaving you stranded








not to mention they dont hold boost for $#!t


*Note To Self* Don't use Fernco's








*Edit:* So anyone know where to find 1 1/2" silicone couplers? I've searched a few places, but haven't found anything under 2"...


_Modified by PunchTheFish at 1:36 PM 11-22-2007_


----------



## dubblicious (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: (PunchTheFish)*

http://intakehoses.com/Merchan...ode=I Check out this place


----------



## Jayrasheed (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (dubblicious)*

Not a VW, but still a CIS turbo 
its merc w124 E300 at 0.5 boost and about 280-290 hp


----------



## redGTInj (Jul 6, 2003)

*Re: (Jayrasheed)*

nice!


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (redGTInj)*

Nice work people! I wana see more! I'm finally getting my CIS turbo project going. I'll be running CIS on my '79 Rabbit with a T3 super 60, factory re-manned 1.8 long block and other stuff. My goal is 180 WHP. Once I tap all the HP from CIS I mite switch to Digifant but that's still to be decided.


----------



## tunethtmkII (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: (EuroKid83)*

more, and extra info?


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (tunethtmkII)*

bump for more!


----------



## jason08 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Think I've posted pics of my 1.7 T before, but anyhow here it is again.. about as junkyard as you can get
































My cars been sitting the last few weeks since my engine kicked the bucket... but... i'm getting a new/used engine and tranny today... 
I just need to invest in a wideband, and somehow find an audi 5000 WUR or volvo 240t WUR... which is next to impossible around here...







anyhow selling one please let me know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jason08 at 9:54 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Lets keep this going.


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

A couple of pics of it in and running....


And the build thread......
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3393707
This project has been on hold for 2 years now







, but someday I will finish it. I swear.


----------



## John Milner (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (nairmac)*

I'll join in as its all been home built apart from one fuel hose & the exhaust system from the dump pipe back
Build thread is in my signature.
Not sure on power output just yet. Hopefully it will last long enough so I can either drag it or dyno it. But it is fun to drive & can turn the tyres in 2nd at 60kph.
Currently running 15psi.


----------

